# hawks suck



## SheriffKilla

you guys are the worst team in the L this season
worse than bobcats IMO

at least they have some nice up and coming players
gerald wallace
brezec
jason hart
okafor 
arent that bad



all you guys have is a bunch of ball hogs(antoine walker, al harrington, kenny anderson, tony delk, drobnjak)
some of the worst defensive players in the whole L(drobnjak, walker, collier, chris crawford)
2 pretty good veteran players that wont be playing much minutes(jon barry, willis)
possibily the worst scorer in the league (boris diaw)
and 2 rookies
one overrated
and one not ready to contribute


----------



## Lope31

no u suck


----------



## c_dog

what's the point of coming into a board just to say a team sucks? this is obviously baiting.

anyway, this team can easily be better than the bobcats, maybe even cotend for the playoffs. with all-star antoine walker, and a hungry player eager to prove that he's worthy of being star player on his own team in al harrington, veterans in Jon Barry AND Kenny Anderson(apparently you never heard of this guy but he's certainly a lot better than willis, if you consider willis a contributor), a true center in collier.

just the fact you think willis is one of the better pieces on this team shows how little you know.

boris diaw is going to turn out to be a nice player. i personally see him as a better defender than socrer. he's only a soph and has as much upside as ANY guy on the bobcats.

the rookies too. i don't see how it's fair to say bobcat players are up and rising and that our rookies suck. they're all just as unproven as the other. they all have somethng to prove. your post is nothing but pure baiting and pure hate.


----------



## SheriffKilla

lol, because they will
im not tryin to bait
i actually gave reason for my asumption



ANYWAYZ!
i do know who kenny anderson, i put him under the ball hogs:grinning: 
diaw is pretty good i like him and everythin
and while he seems to have improved over the summer
last year he was easily one of the worst scorers in the league
if not THE worst


----------



## A.W.#8

man, your point isn't really that good. Saying that Diaw is one of the worst scorers is irrelevant. He is very good at a lot of things, most notably defense and playmaking. His scoring will only improve. 

And saying that the Bobcats are better than the Hawks is ridiculous. Antoine Walker, aside from being my favourite player, is one of the better scorers and ball handlers in the league. Al Harrington is an awesome scorer and is going to get his chance to show it. The rest is all up to how the others contribute. If one of the Joshes can help out, and if Anderson, Delk, Barry, and Willis can bring in their leadership, you're looking at a potential playoff team.

Go Hawks.


----------



## xtf

Diaw is not a bad scorer
he simply does not want to force his shot

he always says in his interviews in France, that he only takes a shot if he sees no other option anymore. He first looks for a pass on every action.

If he is forced to take his shots, he can easily make them, but he does not want too.

Thats the point


----------



## dominikan_balla1

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> no u suck


no the hawks really do suck...face reality


----------



## CrossOver

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> no the hawks really do suck...face reality


Could you give me next weeks Florida lotto numbers? I mean, with the way you are handing out predictions I might as well cash in right?

The Hawks have had their roster changed quite a bit. With the additions of Harrington and Walker with some nice role players I would suspect it would be wise to watch them play a couple of months before labeling them as a team that "sucks."

Who would've thought the Magic wouldve been the worst team in the league last year. I sure didn't. You need to let the team play some meaningful games before you can say your opinion is fact.

Last year the Heat started 0 and 7. Obviously you remember where they ended up right?


----------



## A.W.#8

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> 
> 
> Could you give me next weeks Florida lotto numbers? I mean, with the way you are handing out predictions I might as well cash in right?
> 
> The Hawks have had their roster changed quite a bit. With the additions of Harrington and Walker with some nice role players I would suspect it would be wise to watch them play a couple of months before labeling them as a team that "sucks."
> 
> Who would've thought the Magic wouldve been the worst team in the league last year. I sure didn't. You need to let the team play some meaningful games before you can say your opinion is fact.
> 
> Last year the Heat started 0 and 7. Obviously you remember where they ended up right?


Well said my man. At least some people understand.


----------



## SheriffKilla

> he always says in his interviews in France, that he only takes a shot if he sees no other option anymore. He first looks for a pass on every action.
> 
> If he is forced to take his shots, he can easily make them, but he does not want too.
> 
> Thats the point




ya
now just imagine a player
that always looks to shot and he only passes if he has no other option anymore
hmmm
that wouldnt affect his team in a very good way would it now
well so why would passin it everytime????


----------



## A.W.#8

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya
> now just imagine a player
> that always looks to shot and he only passes if he has no other option anymore
> hmmm
> that wouldnt affect his team in a very good way would it now
> well so why would passin it everytime????


incoherent


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> incoherent


Reading his posts is a good way to hurt your brain.


----------



## vanhill

losing couple of preseason games doesnt mean the Hawks sucks
Magic is losing,Lakers is losing,Detroit is losing
so whats the point?


----------



## SheriffKilla

i didnt say anythin about the preseason games
in fact i THOUGHT they were winning their preseason games
but that has nothin to do with my opinion


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> i didnt say anythin about the preseason games
> in fact i THOUGHT they were winning their preseason games
> but that has nothin to do with my opinion


well, you have no logic behnd your opinion. how are proven players like Walker, Harrington, Barry, Anderson, Collier, Delk, etc worse than unproven bench players like Wallace, Slay, Hart, Brezec etc?

Wallace and Okafor are you best players, but at this point they're no on the same level as Walker and Harrington, both of whom are looking at possible playoff appearances this season. Then the rest of the supporting cast don't even come close. Last season ppl were predicting nuggets to be the worst team in the league, saying they have no good players other than anthony, and after they made the playoffs they started calling nuggets a deep team because they had good veteran role players. Barry, Anderson, Delk are solid role players. Collier, imo, is easily one of the best centers in the east. this team has a ton of potential to be great.


----------



## SheriffKilla

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 



COLLIER!!!
is the worst player in NBA history(ok im exaggerating)
but even in the EAST he isnt close to being one of hte best centers

G.Wallace and Okafor = A.Harrington, A.Walker

how are they unproven??
walker and a.harrington never led any team to the playoffs
okafor led his team to the National championship in college
g.wallace was on the kings team that made the conference finals
obviously he didnt get much minutes
but so???

i've seen all 4 players enough times(except maybe okafor cuz i've never seen him against actual pros, but i saw him many times in college)
to say the bobcats 2 are about as good as the hawks 2 if not even better


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> COLLIER!!!
> is the worst player in NBA history(ok im exaggerating)
> but even in the EAST he isnt close to being one of hte best centers
> 
> G.Wallace and Okafor = A.Harrington, A.Walker
> 
> how are they unproven??
> walker and a.harrington never led any team to the playoffs
> okafor led his team to the National championship in college
> g.wallace was on the kings team that made the conference finals
> obviously he didnt get much minutes
> but so???
> 
> i've seen all 4 players enough times(except maybe okafor cuz i've never seen him against actual pros, but i saw him many times in college)
> to say the bobcats 2 are about as good as the hawks 2 if not even better


You want to talk the worst players in history, look no further than the bobcats.:| it's arguably the worst team in history, no doubt... Actually, I think Collier is going to turn out nicely. He was looking like a bust, but now that he's back he looks great and looks like he's here to stay. this is a league where c's like foyle can get franchise player's money.

How are Walker and Okafor proven? do you even know what proven means? i can't believe we're even discussing this. they are 2 talented players who have potential but they're done NOTHING so far. i like their potential, but that's it.

Obviously you never watched basketball because for your info Antoine Walker led the Celtics to the playoffs. Yes he did. Surprised? Someone needs to polish up on his bball history(and it's not even that long ago).

Harrington has never had his own team. You want to see him lead? Now is your chance. And he's certainly done a lot more than wallace. indiana was a deep team as well, but didn't stop him from getting minutes did it?

wallace is a nice player. i like him. but you know he WAS left unprotected. if he's so good why didn't they keep wallace over songaila? and it's not like the kings were so deep at the 2/3.. who backups christie and peja? that's right, anthony peeler.. he couldn't even get minutes behind peeler, who's closing in on 40. now i wish wallace all the best and make kings regret for not protecting him, but he's still not on the same level as harrington and walker, he has to improve and prove himself first.

Enough with your double standards. Players on the hawks have done nothing so the're garbage, but because Gerald Wallace and Okafor are on the bobcats they're good players. I like your logic.


----------



## A.W.#8

There is no point making a serious reply to a guy that says G Wallace and Okafor are equal to Harrington and Walker. Awful posts by that guy.


----------



## SheriffKilla

when did walker LEAD the celtics?
it was pierce a couple years ago



it doesnt matter if g.wallace got in front of of peeler
the point is
if you watched them play 
Okafor/G.wallace is about as good as A.Harrington/A.Walker


----------



## A.W.#8

Oh right so I've got to watch them play? Oh ok makes sense. I've never seen Al Harrington or Antoine Walker play before. But I have seen Wallace and Okafor playing a lot of NBA minutes. I should have thought of that before I disagreed with you.


----------



## SheriffKilla

what are you talkin about??
i never said you have to watch them play
i said i watched all 4 guys play
and g.wallace and okafor are about as good as walker and a.harrington
i didnt say if either one gets more minutes or not
or anythin about you have to watch them play


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> 
> 
> what are you talkin about??
> i never said you have to watch them play
> i said i watched all 4 guys play
> and g.wallace and okafor are about as good as walker and a.harrington
> i didnt say if either one gets more minutes or not
> or anythin about you have to watch them play


Antoine was always the leader of the celtics, Pierce did not arrive until later and when he first arrived, he wasn't the all-star player that he is today. Antoine led the celtics at least as much as Pierce did, but come on, any celtics fan would have told you he was the heart and soul of the team. it was a 2 man team and they made a great tandem. why do you think so many celtics fans were so mad at ainge when he traded walker?

boston had a good team, imo. with walker and pierce, all they needed was a competent pg, a defender, and a big man and they would have been a contender. walker is a big part of celtics success and as you could see last year, celtics weren't the same without him. walter mccarty is not even half the player walker is, and no way would they have made the playoffs if the east wasn't so weak.

to say walker never lead a team, shows ignorance, because he clearly did. stop letting your homerism get to you, you know perfectly well walker led a team, we all know that. you can't change history, you can only choose to pretend it never happened, like what you're doing.

i think it's a waste of time replying to you. you just don't get it. i can spend all day proving to you how good walker and harrington are and you'd just say "no tehy suck, okafor and wallace are better". i can spend all day talking about how wallace couldn't even find minutes behind the old doug christie, anthony peeler, and some guy called rodney brudford or whatever.. i can question why kings chose not to protect him over songaila, i can question his jumpshot, but you'll just say "no, he's a good player" i can point out how he's barely seen any minutes in the NBA despite being in the league for several years, and you'd say "no, he's more proven than walker"

what a joke. i'm out. sometimes i wonder why i even bother replying to posters who are clearly baiting, ignorant, and quite frankly have been rated 1 star by several posters.:uhoh:


----------



## SheriffKilla

ummm i didnt JUST say they are better

G.Wallace is about as good of a scorer as al harrington
everythin else they are the same
low basketball iq, g.wallace is a better passer but a.harrington is a better one on one defender, they both suck at team defense

okafor and walker are equal
walker has more scoring ability but he shoots way too many bad shots, disrupts the flow of the offense, he is one of the worst defensive rotation players in the NBA, while okafor is a good shot blocker a better rebounder than walker
walker may have better court vision but he takes a while with the ball instead of keepin up ball movement


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> ummm i didnt JUST say they are better
> 
> G.Wallace is about as good of a scorer as al harrington
> everythin else they are the same
> low basketball iq, g.wallace is a better passer but a.harrington is a better one on one defender, they both suck at team defense
> 
> okafor and walker are equal
> walker has more scoring ability but he shoots way too many bad shots, disrupts the flow of the offense, he is one of the worst defensive rotation players in the NBA, while okafor is a good shot blocker a better rebounder than walker
> walker may have better court vision but he takes a while with the ball instead of keepin up ball movement


that's the most bias opinion i have ever seen. that's like someone saying "chris childs is a better pg than john stockton because chris childs has better court vision". your statements are ridiculous and you have no proof to rely on. only think gerald wallace has over harrington, is perhaps dunking. only thing okafor has over walker, is that he is an inch taller and younger. neither of them are as good as harrington or walker, no way.

i guess in a bobcat's dream world gerald wallace is better than kobe and okafor is better than duncan.


----------



## SheriffKilla

maybe in your dream world
a.walker and harrington are as good as duncan and kobe
remember i never compared g.wallace and okafor to those 2
just to a.walker and harrington



> "chris childs is a better pg than john stockton because chris childs has better court vision".


that makes no sense???
do you disagree with any of my evaluations on the players???
if yes can you point out which ones...
we all know stokton had better court vision than childs...


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> maybe in your dream world
> a.walker and harrington are as good as duncan and kobe
> remember i never compared g.wallace and okafor to those 2
> just to a.walker and harrington


i never said walker and harrington are as good as duncan and kobe. but for you to say wallace and okafor are as good as harrington and walker is like someone saying walker is as good as tim duncan. i actually don't think they're as good as duncan and kobe, not anything close, because i would know better. they're a lot better than wallace and okafor though.




> do you disagree with any of my evaluations on the players???
> if yes can you point out which ones...
> we all know stokton had better court vision than childs...


there you go:


> G.Wallace is about as good of a scorer as al harrington
> everythin else they are the same
> low basketball iq, g.wallace is a better passer but a.harrington is a better one on one defender, they both suck at team defense
> 
> okafor and walker are equal
> walker has more scoring ability but he shoots way too many bad shots, disrupts the flow of the offense, he is one of the worst defensive rotation players in the NBA, while okafor is a good shot blocker a better rebounder than walker
> walker may have better court vision but he takes a while with the ball instead of keepin up ball movement


and yes, i disagree with your evaluation of players, and if you take this to the main forum you'd see that everybody shares my opinion.


----------



## Hotlantadude198

The Hawks are lower than human
waste. They will be lucky if they
don't lose by 20PPG.

Walker and Harrington both suck.
They can't freakin carry a team. Josh
Childress looks like a bust and Kevin
Willis and Jason Collier are your 
centers. That is embarrassing. 

These guys should be ashamed to
step on a basketball court.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> The Hawks are lower than human
> waste. They will be lucky if they
> don't lose by 20PPG.
> 
> Walker and Harrington both suck.
> They can't freakin carry a team. Josh
> Childress looks like a bust and Kevin
> Willis and Jason Collier are your
> centers. That is embarrassing.
> 
> These guys should be ashamed to
> step on a basketball court.


what about your centers? or your pg? or sg? wallace as your starting SF is an embarrassment too.

seriously, what's with bobcat fans ganging up in hawks forums saying they suck? are the bobcats so bad that the fans feel threatened by the "lowly hawks".

bobcat fans need to get a life. and is there really a point in replying to 4-5 threads saying the exact same things? "walker sucks, walker can't carry a team" keep saying that and maybe you'll start believing

i was actually a supporter of the bobcats because i have a tendency to wish for the underdogs to overachieve, but some of the fans are really starting to annoy me with their homerism and immaturity..

try posting in the general forum that walker and harrington sucks, see what kind of response you'll get. a lot of ppl recognize that they are good players who can possibly carry the hawks to the playoffs. walker has done it before, he can do it again. people forget that he's an all-star just because he played one season on the underachieving dallas team where there was a logjam at pf with dirk, walker, and jamison. i'm all for being supportive of your own team, but when you start stiring things up in other teams forums, it's totally uncalled for.:no:


----------



## c_dog

double post. oops. we should be allowed to delete posts.


----------



## Hotlantadude198

The Bobcats are an expansion team.
The Hawks have been in the league
since the 50's! No excuse for being
in such bad shape.


----------



## bballlife

Are there actually any Hawks fans on this board? Real Hawks fans? Do they exist?

Anyway, just incase you dont know, Josh Childress=BUSTO


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> The Bobcats are an expansion team.
> The Hawks have been in the league
> since the 50's! No excuse for being
> in such bad shape.


you win some you lose some. hawks have their own share of success in the past.

boston, until walker and pierce both reached their prime, hadn't made the playoffs in almost a decade. they've been in the league for a long time too, but players get older, and teams have to rebuild. it's part of basketball.

why don't you try looking at the bulls? they were a powerhouse just a couple years ago and look at them now. they're in as bad shape as the hawks. rebuilding happens, it's a fact.


----------



## dominikan_balla1

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> ummm i didnt JUST say they are better
> 
> G.Wallace is about as good of a scorer as al harrington
> everythin else they are the same
> low basketball iq, g.wallace is a better passer but a.harrington is a better one on one defender, they both suck at team defense
> 
> okafor and walker are equal
> walker has more scoring ability but he shoots way too many bad shots, disrupts the flow of the offense, he is one of the worst defensive rotation players in the NBA, while okafor is a good shot blocker a better rebounder than walker
> walker may have better court vision but he takes a while with the ball instead of keepin up ball movement


even though i do agree that the hawks suck specially seein last nights game against the heat......but this kid is a joke G.Wallace is about as good of a scorer as al harrington BE SERIUS MAN and then you go on an say..okafor and walker are equal ..this just makes me mad and laugh..:upset: :laugh: :laugh: :dead:


----------



## A.W.#8

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Are there actually any Hawks fans on this board? Real Hawks fans? Do they exist?


Yes


----------



## John

Good thread, we need more threads like this..

Thanks Beez reminding me that Hawks are just a sucky franchise!

What a freaking franchise, I hate it!

F!


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes


True Hawks fan man.. I respect this poster. lol, first of all, A.W# with the Hawks Avatar, what more you can ask for?

I wouldnt tell anyone if it was for myself,.lol, heard of embarassment?

Losinh team!


----------



## BG7

Kenny Anderson/Boris Diaw>Brevin Knight/Jason Hart

John Barry/Josh Smith>Jason Kapono/Eddie House/Steve Smith

Al Harrignton/Josh Childress> Gerald Wallace/Bernard Robinson

Antoine Walker/Lonny Baxter>Emeka Okafur/Melvin Ely

Centers are equally bad


Emeka Okafur is the only player that would start in this league, and it would be as a role player, if he was even to start. Gerald Wallace is nice but more of an 8th man on most teams. The Bobcats will suck and maybe even break the sixers record, while the Hawks will be a borderline playoff team.


----------



## dominikan_balla1

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Kenny Anderson/Boris Diaw>Brevin Knight/Jason Hart
> 
> John Barry/Josh Smith>Jason Kapono/Eddie House/Steve Smith
> 
> Al Harrignton/Josh Childress> Gerald Wallace/Bernard Robinson
> 
> Antoine Walker/Lonny Baxter>Emeka Okafur/Melvin Ely
> 
> Centers are equally bad
> 
> 
> Emeka Okafur is the only player that would start in this league, and it would be as a role player, if he was even to start. Gerald Wallace is nice but more of an 8th man on most teams. The Bobcats will suck and maybe even break the sixers record, while the Hawks will be a borderline playoff team.


 boderline playoff team?? how bout NO their the second worst team in this league...how can you say such a thing didnt you see the game between miami and them ...kevin willis played and got 10 points...that should tell you something


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> COLLIER!!!
> is the worst player in NBA history(ok im exaggerating)
> but even in the EAST he isnt close to being one of hte best centers
> 
> G.Wallace and Okafor = A.Harrington, A.Walker
> 
> how are they unproven??
> <b>walker and a.harrington never led any team to the playoffs</b>
> okafor led his team to the National championship in college
> g.wallace was on the kings team that made the conference finals
> obviously he didnt get much minutes
> but so???
> 
> i've seen all 4 players enough times(except maybe okafor cuz i've never seen him against actual pros, but i saw him many times in college)
> to say the bobcats 2 are about as good as the hawks 2 if not even better


We all have our own <b>OPINIONS</b>, and we're entitled to them. Your opinion that Walker never led his team to the playoffs is not true, <b> IN MY opinion</b>, as he was the leader of his Celtics team, especially the year when he had to verbally incite Pierce & the club to obtain the GREATEST come from behind victory in NBA history(BTW, that was in the eastern conference FINALS)!


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Kenny Anderson/Boris Diaw>Brevin Knight/Jason Hart
> 
> John Barry/Josh Smith>Jason Kapono/Eddie House/Steve Smith
> 
> Al Harrignton/Josh Childress> Gerald Wallace/Bernard Robinson
> 
> Antoine Walker/Lonny Baxter>Emeka Okafur/Melvin Ely
> 
> Centers are equally bad
> 
> 
> Emeka Okafur is the only player that would start in this league, and it would be as a role player, if he was even to start. Gerald Wallace is nice but more of an 8th man on most teams. The Bobcats will suck and maybe even break the sixers record, while the Hawks will be a borderline playoff team.



All teams in this league have some nice pieces minus the Bobcats right now, but that shouldnt fool you. This Hawks team has BIG problems at the 1 and 5 spots.

This is a 30 win team AT BEST.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Okafor/ely = Walker/Baxter

The way Brezec is playing right now bobcats centers win against hawks centers but they will probably end up being equally bad

Al Harrignton/Josh Childress= Gerald Wallace/Bernard Robinson

J.Barry/J.Smith = Kapono/House/S.Smith

K.Anderson/Diaw<B.Knight/J.hart





> seriously, what's with bobcat fans ganging up in hawks forums saying they suck? are the bobcats so bad that the fans feel threatened by the "lowly hawks".


im not a bobcats fan
i like the grizzlies




> try posting in the general forum that walker and harrington sucks, see what kind of response you'll get.


I could care less. dont look what others think 
think for yourself...
watch the games, you'll know who is better
you are one of my favorite posters on this board C_dog
i know you know the game well
dont listen for others, watch the game yourself


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Okafor/ely = Walker/Baxter
> 
> The way Brezec is playing right now bobcats centers win against hawks centers but they will probably end up being equally bad
> 
> Al Harrignton/Josh Childress= Gerald Wallace/Bernard Robinson
> 
> J.Barry/J.Smith = Kapono/House/S.Smith
> 
> K.Anderson/Diaw<B.Knight/J.hart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not a bobcats fan
> i like the grizzlies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less. dont look what others think
> think for yourself...
> watch the games, you'll know who is better
> you are one of my favorite posters on this board C_dog
> i know you know the game well
> dont listen for others, watch the game yourself


Well, i don't know what you've been watching but you have a horrible evaluation of talent.

and it's not about what others think but about what is actually true. a majority of the posters on these boards know basketball, and while they all have their favorite players and favorite teams they are all intelligent enough to acknowledge better players and better teams, even if it is not their own. i'm fan of stromile swift but i don't go claiming that he's as good as the all-star forwards in the league.

we all watch the games, you're not the only one. and what's obvious is that gerald wallace is clearly not as good as al harrington. i've seen him have some nice games bringing energy of the bench for the kings and help the kings make a huge run, but that's it, nice games. he still doesn't have a consistent jumpshot can't shoot 3's, and just needs to improve his overall game minus dunking in general.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Good thread, we need more threads like this..
> 
> Thanks Beez reminding me that Hawks are just a sucky franchise!
> 
> What a freaking franchise, I hate it!
> 
> F!


No problem:yes:


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> No problem:yes:


Nice comm mod.


----------



## Hotlantadude198

Not only are the Hawks a bad team
but they have no fan base either. There
are like 100 people in the arena and
like 95 of them are cheering for the
othe team. The Hawks version of
sucess is 2nd round exits.

-Unproven coach that doesn't want
to play rookies.

-Josh Childress looks like a bust
out there. 

-Antonie Walker is your best player

-Jason Collier is your starting center

-Tony Delk is your 6th man

-Kenny Anderson couldn't guard his
own shadow anymore.

-Only two scorers

-No size

-No toughness

Those are several things that make
the Hawks bad.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice comm mod.


Thanks. Good SM Poster


----------



## bigalw1414

A question for the hawks fans - Why do the Hawks suck? Is it the coach? the front office? the players? the city? I don't know much about the team except for the game against the Sonics when they seemed to quit at about half-time. They looked pretty bad. Do you Hawks fans see any hope? What direction is this team trying to go?


----------



## Don Corleone

<strike>Because ******** don't like Basketball</strike>


----------



## SheriffKilla

in order
1. The Players(they are the ones that are playin out there)
2. The Gm (he is the one that got those loosers)
3. The Coach(as bad as they are they shouldnt be blown out EVERY GAME...i mean goddam)


----------



## whiterhino

The Hawks DO have a future....they might be in rough shape now but they have some good young talent....Josh Smith will be a very very good player in another 2 years. Royal Ivey is underated and will be a good contributer. Josh Childress was drafted way too high but he'll be a good bench guy. Boris Diaw is TOTALLY underated just because he doesn't score in buckets, that kid can play ANY position, his defense is very good, he's long and he's going to get better. Al Harrington is still young, people forget that but he was drafted out of high school. He's going to have a bright future now that he's out of the shadows of Jermaine O'Neill and Ron Artest. They will have a bad record this year but that will net them another 1st round high pick probably top 4 and I would say this will be a GOOD draft for them because they will get that Center they need so desperately. 
As for Walker...HE led the the Celtics, NOT Paul Pierce, get that straight, I love my Celtics and Pierce is our star but he is NO leader, that was proven last season...Walker was the reason that team went to the Eastern Finals...Walker wants to win.


----------



## Gonzo

Hawks Suck


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> The Hawks DO have a future....they might be in rough shape now but they have some good young talent....Josh Smith will be a very very good player in another 2 years. Royal Ivey is underated and will be a good contributer. Josh Childress was drafted way too high but he'll be a good bench guy. Boris Diaw is TOTALLY underated just because he doesn't score in buckets, that kid can play ANY position, his defense is very good, he's long and he's going to get better. Al Harrington is still young, people forget that but he was drafted out of high school. He's going to have a bright future now that he's out of the shadows of Jermaine O'Neill and Ron Artest. They will have a bad record this year but that will net them another 1st round high pick probably top 4 and I would say this will be a GOOD draft for them because they will get that Center they need so desperately.
> As for Walker...HE led the the Celtics, NOT Paul Pierce, get that straight, I love my Celtics and Pierce is our star but he is NO leader, that was proven last season...Walker was the reason that team went to the Eastern Finals...Walker wants to win.


Good post but DIAW CAN NOT play the PF or C positions at all.


----------



## SheriffKilla

up



well as of right now
Bobcats 9 - 32
Hawks 8 - 34
Hornets 8 - 35

and they have same amount of wins as hornets
and lost one less game cuz they played one less game, lol
we all know they gonna lose they next game anyway
so
all y'al sayin hawks are borderline playoffs

where u at?????


----------



## ballstorm

whiterhino


> Boris Diaw is TOTALLY underated just because he doesn't score in buckets, that kid can play ANY position, his defense is very good, he's long and he's going to get better.


You're absolutely right ! (not all the positions though but still)


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Hawks Suck


The hawks are in rebuilding process they have the Cap and the Young players they just need make the right moves


----------



## SheriffKilla

Bump!!!!!!


Who Was Sayin Hawks Are Borderline Playoffs??
Lol!!


----------



## ATLien

Yeah we suck, but at least we aren't the Knicks. :rofl:


----------



## master8492

Hawks will be in playing in the Playoffs next year. Quote me on that.


----------



## Priest

master8492 said:


> Hawks will be in playing in the Playoffs next year. Quote me on that.


dont mind if i do


----------



## Boshevik

master8492 said:


> Hawks will be in playing in the Playoffs next year. Quote me on that.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Carbo04

I like the Hawks and their young talent. They will be a good team again soon. But these people saying Walker is better than, or lead the Celtics over Paul are nuts.


----------



## rebelsun

fjkdsi said:


> you guys are the worst team in the L this season
> worse than bobcats IMO
> 
> at least they have some nice up and coming players
> gerald wallace
> brezec
> jason hart
> okafor
> arent that bad
> 
> 
> 
> all you guys have is a bunch of ball hogs(antoine walker, al harrington, kenny anderson, tony delk, drobnjak)
> some of the worst defensive players in the whole L(drobnjak, walker, collier, chris crawford)
> 2 pretty good veteran players that wont be playing much minutes(jon barry, willis)
> possibily the worst scorer in the league (boris diaw)
> and 2 rookies
> one overrated
> and one not ready to contribute


Yes, they stink right now, but they're in rebuilding mode.


----------



## kingofkings

Time for some perspective here boys.

The Hawks do suck as an NBA team right now. But they have things that some teams would kill for:

Young talented assets
High draft picks
Cap room

These are three things you need in order to rebuild in the NBA. No-one is expecting a quick fix, rather a slow controlled progression.That is what the Hawks fans want to expect in the next few years.

As well as watching their rookies develop and take their games to the next level that wins playoff games.

So yes the Hawks suck right now, but when you bottom out, you can only go one way and that is up!!


----------



## master8492

They suck b/c they have too many players who play the same position


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

master8492 said:


> They suck b/c they have too many players who play the same position


well they have 
3 PG
4 SG
3 SF
4 PF
5 C
I added JOsh Smith in both SF and SG for and a couple others in that can play in 2 posistions..


----------



## master8492

Check again on their website. you have to consider their natural position

http://www.nba.com/hawks/roster/

and you basically consider their Center as Forwards since they can't block jack.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

master8492 said:


> Check again on their website. you have to consider their natural position
> 
> http://www.nba.com/hawks/roster/
> 
> and you basically consider their Center as Forwards since they can't block jack.


ok then ill put them in their natural posistion
3 PG
3 SG
2 SF
3 PF 
4 C


----------

